# R32 - Want one early?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Anybody planning to buy one will probably have been told they will have to wait untill April/May/June next year.

After speaking to my dealer today(enquiring about other cars), he said i could have the first of their allocated cars in December when it arrives!!! I said i would pass on the offer if i didn't take it up.

If anybody is interested, give me a IM and ill give you the details of which dealer etc.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dovercourt cowboys?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

or NOW from about Â£20k from most germnay vw forecourts....

but in LHD.. (which is the way it was intended Â ;D )


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

where is germnay?? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> where is germnay?? Â ;D Â


near Frnace and Blegium dummy ;D


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

...or maybe somewhere devoid of nasty bacteria 

vek - I may be interested in the R32 allocation if it hasn't gone already. Will view it up close at the Motorshow on Friday and report back!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> near Frnace and Blegium dummy ;D


It aslo bodrers Ploland.  ;D


----------

